

NSA created 'European bazaar' to spy on EU citizens - drewjaja
http://www.cso.com.au/article/539990/nsa_created_european_bazaar_spy_eu_citizens_snowden_tells_european_parliament/

======
junto
I believe that the European elections are coming up in the next few months.

The Pirate Parties of Europe need to make this a priority.

We need to individually tell our MEPs and any people running for MEP that we
want the NSA out of Europe.

Now is an opportune time for action on this.

